

I’m not going to any conferences this year - secos
http://www.mattsecoske.com/2013/03/im-not-going-to-any-conferences-this-year/

======
petercooper
I co-chair a conference and share your stance.

An lot of people are heavy into the idea of social/community conferences and
treat other programmers as their main social group. I don't have a problem
with that but there are other groups to represent. I enjoy meeting Internet
acquaintances at events, but if the sums don't add up (either in business or
education) it makes no business sense to go.

Luckily there are still many "large"/commercial conferences and expos (i.e.
most pricier conferences of > 500 attendees) so you can more easily make a
decision based on your needs. Mine are: Am I speaking (often good for
business)? Could I speak to potential clients there? Are the attendees so
perfect I should exhibit? The answers are rarely yes, so I rarely go.

 _Putting on_ events, on the other hand, is a different story and the value
proposition is heavily shifted in your favor, if you can pull it off..

~~~
secos
Agreed. Thats why I started the local barcamp, and will (most likely) create
another event in the next year/18 months.

There is tremendous value in creating new events.

